# FishnChick Needs Our Help



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok 2Coolers FishnChick and a group of Cub Scouts have stepped up to support our Troops for Christmas so lets lend a hand.

It's not that hard, she has put in a lot of hard work so that your support can be easy. Just go to this link, it tells you what you can do to help. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=40414

There are over 10,000 2Coolers, so if each of us only donates 5 dollars or buys one of the listed items this project will be a great sucess and 800 of the folks protecting your freedom will have a much brighter Christmas.

Thanks in advance, I know the folks here will step up and help make this project a sucess.

Derek


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT Don't let it drop down


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Looks like we were thinking alike this morning.......Way to go....
I hope to see an update on how its going today...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I sent mine!! Pay Pal is to easy to not support FishnChick supporting our troops!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

bump, Bump, BUMP.........

BTW, thanks for your help TXPR, your top notch in anyones book!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

I sent mine paypal. 1st time to send money thru paypal for something like this and it is very easy. I want to give it a bump too.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

TC, you're a good man!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Good morning.....Thanksgiving day is behind us now....But giving some Christmas thanks to this group of Soldiers is still here.....Any updates????


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

That Billy Stix's custom rod is still up for auction. You can own a beautiful custom rod and everytime you use it you will know it helped bring Christmas joy to those in harms way protecting our freedom! Here is the thead where you can bid on this rod.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=40884


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats because he is from Alvin


bountyhunter said:


> TC, you're a good man!


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

sign me up!!


----------

